# Adobe Audition 2.0 Tonart Ändern



## Moritz M (19. August 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Mein problem ist das ich bei Adobe Audition 2.0 in einem einzelndem clip die tonart ändern möchet aber nicht der ganzen session ändern .
ich weis zwar wie es für eine ganze session geht aber nicht für einen einzelnden clip.
Bitte um hilfe.

   MfG
MoritzM


----------

